# Restricted Species List QLD



## sebii (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if anyone knows where I can find the list of restricted and unrestricted reptiles in Queensland? By 'unrestricted,' I mean that's they're able to be kept on a basic RWL as soon as I get one.

The DERM links to an act, but I can't find it anywhere in there.

Thanks,
Seb

- - - Updated - - -

Also, if anyone knows how I can remove the photo of myself that I uploaded 13 years ago, that would be great. Haha!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 9, 2016)

Click on "settings" in the top right corner, and then click edit avatar.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 9, 2016)

Nature Conservation (Wildlife Management) Regulation 2006

Schedule 4, Part 5

Also need to read in conjunction with Chapter 3, Part 3 (section 97)

Go to www.legislation.qld.gov.au


----------



## sebii (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for that -- very helpful. From what I can decipher, any least concern reptile with the exception of elapids, sea-snakes, and crocodiles, is a 'recreational animal'. Any 'near threatened' or 'threatened' reptile is a restricted animal, requiring a period of time holding a recreational animal on a licence (that's what I assume anyway, as what they mean by experience is not specified). Have I got that right?

I saw the exception for holding one or two restricted reptiles on a standard RWL, and I was wondering if that would make it illegal to breed them?


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 9, 2016)

Once you breed them you then have consider the legislation about selling or giving away restricted animals. Have you called DERM about your questions? Often talking directly to someone who works with the legislation and issues the licences is the best (and most up to date) advice you can get.


----------



## butters (Mar 9, 2016)

Also schedule 4 states that those elapids listed are restricted. Other elapids not listed are not restricted by default as long as they aren't threatened or near threatened.


----------



## sebii (Mar 9, 2016)

I called them and they said that if they breed I would have to get a restricted endorsement. I asked if there was any requirement for getting a restricted endorsement, such as experience or anything, and they said, "No, the only restriction is that it costs $220." 

Seems a useful distinction then, haha! That at least explains the motivation for the tiered licensing system.


----------



## butters (Mar 9, 2016)

There are requirements but it depends upon what you wish to keep. Woma's, green tree pythons, golden tail geckos etc there is no real prerequisite but if you want to keep restricted elapids it's a different story.


----------

